# which engine?



## SAL329 (Jul 11, 2012)

One of the cars I'm looking into is an A6 I have found couple 2006-2008 in my price range. Would prefer the Quattro any issues with the system system after done age and mileage? Really curious what.engine would you recommend? Which delivers the best bang for buck? Any one more reliable then the other?


----------

